# tirer le drap à...



## Zemljanika

Salve a tutti,

sapete dirmi se l'espressione "tirer le drap à quelqu'un" corrisponde al proverbio italiano "tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino"?
Grazie


----------



## janpol

j'ai toujours entendu "tirer la couverture à soi"


----------



## Zemljanika

Oui, moi aussi en effet, mais je ne parviens à une explication différente et en plus  l'extrait où j'ai trouvé cette expression semble avoir ce sens-là: "... la préférence de l'ingrédient pour lui-même, à ne pas noyer sous une multitude de saveurs qui veulent toutes tirer le drap à elles." Qu'est-ce-que vous en pensez?


----------



## Necsus

Leggendo il brano, a me il significato sembrerebbe più quello di 'avere la meglio', 'prevalere', 'predominare'.


----------



## Zemljanika

Bè, in effetti sì, ci sta bene senz'altro; il senso di fondo della traduzione vorrebbe essere quello anche con l'impiego del modo di dire. Pensavo che fosse meglio utilizzare l'espressione idiomatica "tirare l'acqua... ecc." dato che anche l'originale francese usa un'espressione di questo tipo.


----------



## Necsus

Be', forse, però io riferirei 'tirare l'acqua...' solo a un essere pensante.


----------



## itka

Non saprei dire qual'è l'espressione migliore in italiano, ma vorrei sottolineare che in francese "tirer le drap à quelqu'un" non si dice. Fuori contesto non sarebbe capito. 
L'espressione giusta è quella citata da Janpol "tirer la couverture à soi".


----------

